# Power source



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I got mine last year from the battery store. I think it was around 20.00. I took my old one in with me so they could match it


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> What did you get ? I was looking at lithium , expensive. Might just pick one up from Wally World.


Bought a Duracell after taxes it was $42.


----------



## mcmich (Jun 30, 2012)

If you have Milwaukee tools you could get one of these. Cuts the voltage down to 12 volts on M18 batteries. Has a single post plug. Just get an old charging cord. I am sure you have one laying around the house and cut the other end of. Attach converter to battery, plug in wire and use volt meter to find which wire is negative or positive. Hard wire to fish finder or get some plugs (better option). These ebay knock offs costs less then half the Milwaukee version. I use 5 AH and it lasts all day on low screen brightness.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks, I think I saw a post on them awhile ago and forgot about them. That would be perfect.


----------



## scandog (Apr 28, 2005)

The garmin 4 specs state 10- 20vdc @ 1.5a. I used my 20v 4ah dewalt battery last year. 1 on the drill, 1 in my harbor freight ammo box with the fish finder sitting on top. If you don't trust the battery voltage, you can get a regulator to bring it down to 12v. I never had an issue just going direct to the battery. Thinking about attaching 1 or 2 of the adapters to my sled. Also if you know someone with an3d printer, you can download and make you own. I like the idea of the same battery running my auger and electronics


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

UPDATE!!!!!!
I ordered from Dakota Lithium on 1/11/20, waited the 7 days like stated on their website for tracking info. 

tried contacting them via phone and email, zip, nada, nothing, they charged me and basically turned their backs!

in process of having bank refund me, will update when things clear up. 

what bs is this company about?

they don’t answer their phones, or email, and their mfgs line goes directly to a full voicemail box, then hangs up on you. 
Poor business that I will be spreading the word about.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

jiggerjarvi said:


> UPDATE!!!!!!
> I ordered from Dakota Lithium on 1/11/20, waited the 7 days like stated on their website for tracking info.
> 
> tried contacting them via phone and email, zip, nada, nothing, they charged me and basically turned their backs!
> ...


Safe bet it's one of those China companies that offer great deals they never intend to fill .Facebook is full of them now and people are getting scammed by the thousands .They change their company name every so often to throw people off then sell the same product under the new name .Use Paypal and you might get your money back .I got scammed a few years ago on Ebay but did get my money back from Ebay after a few months .


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

I always check the seller now and country of origin if it says China it a no go .


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

Just got home and going thru emails, finally got a response. 
They claim they are waiting on the charger, on back order, but when I ordered them they weren’t, and still aren’t according to their website. 

told them ship the battery now, and the charger when it comes in, which they say is any day now, never again with this company.


----------



## sherman51 (Oct 28, 2018)

I would think one of the lithium jump starter packs would be ideal for a ff. another battery that should work is a small generator battery. not as small as the jump starter packs but still a lot smaller than an atv battery.


----------

